# Abandoned places



## Desecrated (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.jornmark.se/places.aspx

Site is in swedish, but the pictures are universal. 
If you wonder about anything don't hesitate to ask and I'll translate for you.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 29, 2007)

Whats the go?

Are these places that have been abandoned and the government is selling cheap like they do in Croatia.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. I prefer my things a little more desolate, but these sorts of things have long held a huge fascination for me. I guess its the mystery and the history of what went on somewhere.

I have a really cool book of abandoned racing circuits. Sounds weird, but absolutely fascinating. I'll need to dig out - I think you'd love it dude.

I take it back. Now that I can read it (he's translated some of it into English) and I can see all the place names, this is fucking cool stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pretty sweet shit, too bad you have to log in, I guess, to see bigger pics


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2007)

I dabbled with Urban Exploration a few years back. Here's a mirror of my old site. I'm the guy on the left:

http://www.sevenstring.org/chris/urban/

The actual domain has since been bought by some spam company.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 29, 2007)

That is so cool.

How do you get into that sort of stuff?

I'd ask you on MSN, but you'll just ignore me. 

That looks so cool!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 29, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> Whats the go?
> 
> Are these places that have been abandoned and the government is selling cheap like they do in Croatia.



They are actually just places that's been abandoned. Big project back int the 60ths -70ths in small village trying to bring the village back alive, but then often terrible failed and left these places standing out in the woods. 

Sweden sucks once again


----------



## NemesisTheory (Oct 30, 2007)

Chateau de Miranda... wow. That is just magnificent.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 30, 2007)

All of those amazing buildings are abandoned? Dude....I should...occupy that village


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 30, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> All of those amazing buildings are abandoned? Dude....I should...occupy that village



Yeah I know it's weird. 

If I lived anywhere near these places I would get one of those portable power generator and set up a studio/rehearsal room.


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 27, 2008)

i went exploring in an abandoned Navy base a couple months back, we didnt get many photos though, it was 6 degrees F. and teh camera guy was being a wus abut him not being able to use his camera with gloves on and it being to cold


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 27, 2008)

This stuff is so fucking cool.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 27, 2008)

I LOVE these type of photographs. Very nice find, thanks!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 27, 2008)

I really love abandoned run down buildings. There's something about them that fascinates and unnerves me. I got into that...oddly enough of things....during the Marilyn Manson "abandoned building" video era, especially his work with Floria Sigismondi, and years later I'm still into it.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 27, 2008)

This image just reminds me so much of Kubrick's work...


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> If I lived anywhere near these places I would get one of those portable power generator and set up a studio/rehearsal room.



Nah, I think more like setting up my world domination HQ there.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 28, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Nah, I think more like setting up my world domination HQ there.



Why not both, record some chick and put sublime messages in the lyrics, so that kids all over the world donates their parents money to you.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Why not both, record some chick and put sublime messages in the lyrics, so that kids all over the world donates their parents money to you.



Sounds like a plan to me, dude


----------



## Groff (Mar 28, 2008)

I love shit like that. I'd LOVE to visit Chernobyl. That would be awesome.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I love shit like that. I'd LOVE to visit Chernobyl. That would be awesome.



With or without the radioactive suit?


----------



## Groff (Mar 28, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> With or without the radioactive suit?



You don't need one. They offer guided tours of Pripyat. The giger counters don't pick up any more radiation than you would in say, NYC. It's perfectly safe. As long as you don't go and stand on the Chernobyl reactor rubble obviously.

But yeah, Pripyat is perfectly safe to walk around. I asked Yevetz about it (Since he lives in ukraine) and he told me he took a tour there himself.


----------

